# Graphic Contest #28 .... Belle



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

If you want a larger photo to work with, then go here

Graphic Contest rules: 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"Belle" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted for two weeks (until June 14th). 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ooooh such a pretty kitty! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here is my entry:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Yay I smoothed the fur out a bit! 8) 

DesnBaby, I hope you don't mind that I did a flower thing, too...


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Des, that is a really cute graphic!  

Paw Prints, that is neat!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Meaghan!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is really neat, HEYHWA. :lol:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Great entries so far. 

Come on people, there's only a few more days left to enter but there's only 4 entries so far!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Meaghan1216 said:


> That is really neat, HEYHWA. :lol:


Why thankyou my friend>/


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I'll have a go... First attempt!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Jealous of that

Wow...I can NEVER do subtle thigns like clouds!  I really like it.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

^What happened to the name>/


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

HEYHWA said:


> ^What happened to the name>/


Belle has to be the focus, ie. the CAT Belle, not the name, since the cat Belle is the focus it's alright that the name isn't there.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Time's up.  Good luck to all!


----------

